# How to install NFS server on FreeBSD



## erdos (Aug 23, 2015)

I tried to follow the Handbook, but it doesn't specify what package I need to install for NFS server.


----------



## kpa (Aug 23, 2015)

No package needed, everything that you need to run an NFS server is included in the base system.


----------



## erdos (Aug 23, 2015)

kpa said:


> No package needed, everything that you need to run an NFS server is included in the base system.



How do I start the NFS server?  

I checked /etc/exports for configuration, but the file does not exist.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2015)

You have to create it.  See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html for examples.


----------

